# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Поделитесь пожалуйста Платформой 8.3.18 либо 19, какую порекомендуете

## Джеки5

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Платформой 8.3.18 либо 19, какую порекомендуете

----------


## Джеки5

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Платформой 8.3.18 либо 19, какую порекомендуете


Желательно Репак и в облаке mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Желательно Репак и в облаке mail.ru


Не облако, но источник "белый": *8.3.19.1150-Lite_RePack_x64-x86.zip*

Обычно, в конфах проверка платформы это 8.3.18, так что везде должно стартануть...

----------

Enzo17 (21.11.2022), IchBine (26.12.2022), inkekx (15.12.2022), Джеки5 (15.11.2022)

----------


## inkekx

> Не облако, но источник "белый": *8.3.19.1150-Lite_RePack_x64-x86.zip*
> 
> Обычно, в конфах проверка платформы это 8.3.18, так что везде должно стартануть...


Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, установил на виртуалку (win10-32) и на локальный 10-х64, при запуске Mimo-Unidll дает ошибку Не найден оригинал dll.
Что где искать делать?  Или посоветуйте пожалуйста сборку не ниже 8.3.17, мне нужно базу выгруженную открыть.
Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, установил на виртуалку (win10-32) и на локальный 10-х64, при запуске Mimo-Unidll дает ошибку Не найден оригинал dll.
> Что где искать делать?  Или посоветуйте пожалуйста сборку не ниже 8.3.17, мне нужно базу выгруженную открыть.
> Спасибо.


Удалить установленную версию  8.3.19.1150, и возможно, более поздние ( 8.3.19.2ххх, 8.3.20.хххх, 8.3.21.хххх, 8.3.22.хххх). Перезагрузиться.
Ставить только *репак*, более - ничего!

----------

inkekx (15.12.2022)

----------


## inkekx

По Вашему совету из другой ветки сделал, все работает (взял оригинал и сверху длл)

----------


## inkekx

> Удалить установленную версию  8.3.19.1150, и возможно, более поздние ( 8.3.19.2ххх, 8.3.20.хххх, 8.3.21.хххх, 8.3.22.хххх). Перезагрузиться.
> Ставить только *репак*, более - ничего!


Подскажите пожалуйста еще.
Целый день возни, а воз и ныне там.
Скачиваю любые паки - репаки, устанавливается, запускается, в конфигураторе загружаю БП, запускаю программу и постоянно требует обновление на несколько цифр (8.3.18.1902 установлена, требует 1957 и с остальными версиями так же 19.1665 и 22.1667, все местные ). Где что искать установить, что бы базы запустить?

----------


## inkekx

установил официальные обновления, которые требовало, ничего не слетело, все работает, хотя виртуалка без сети.

----------


## Zuzya

Доброй ночи. Подскажите пожалуйста...тоже экспериментирую... 
Скачиваю разные варианты платформ,  переустанавливаю...начинаю делать по инструкции ниже... После нажатия ОК вообще ничего не запускается... И при запуске вновь, опять открывается окно Mimo ..в общем все по кругу...
_
Скачиваем архив Mimo-UniDll...zip, извлекаем из него новую techsys.dll 
и помещаем её на место оригинальной ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОЙ (ПЕРЕНЕСЁННОЙ) в папку bin.

При первом запуске платформы с новой techsys.dll появится окно конфигурации Mimo (см. прилагаемую картинку mimoconfig.png).
В окне конфигурации нужно указать путь к ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОЙ (ПЕРЕНЕСЁННОЙ)techsys.dll
и отметить чекбоксы с требуемыми патчами.
При наведении курсора на чекбокс появляется соответствующая подсказка о его значении._

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброй ночи. Подскажите пожалуйста...тоже экспериментирую... 
> Скачиваю разные варианты платформ,  переустанавливаю...начинаю делать по инструкции ниже... После нажатия ОК вообще ничего не запускается... И при запуске вновь, опять открывается окно Mimo ..в общем все по кругу...
> _
> Скачиваем архив Mimo-UniDll...zip, извлекаем из него новую techsys.dll 
> и помещаем её на место оригинальной ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОЙ (ПЕРЕНЕСЁННОЙ) в папку bin.
> 
> При первом запуске платформы с новой techsys.dll появится окно конфигурации Mimo (см. прилагаемую картинку mimoconfig.png).
> В окне конфигурации нужно указать путь к ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАННОЙ (ПЕРЕНЕСЁННОЙ)techsys.dll
> и отметить чекбоксы с требуемыми патчами.
> При наведении курсора на чекбокс появляется соответствующая подсказка о его значении._


Использовать Мимо 4

----------

Zuzya (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zuzya

Открывает, но и при открытии базы, и конфигуратора выводит сообщение - неправомерное использование и т.п.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Открывает, но и при открытии базы, и конфигуратора выводит сообщение - неправомерное использование и т.п.


Использовать платформу с Мимо не выше указанных
8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1552; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393
В конфигураторе добавить расширение с исправлением минимальной версии отсюда
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

Zuzya (21.12.2022)

----------


## Zuzya

> Использовать платформу с Мимо не выше указанных
> 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1552; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393
> В конфигураторе добавить расширение с исправлением минимальной версии отсюда
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


Спасибо большое. 
У меня платформа была новее. Бухгалтерия получилось открывается с расширением. Ранние конфигурации открывает и другие (попробовала на УТ старой). Теоретически,... если стоит другая платформа ранняя можно просто расширение поставить на конфигурацию и не переустанавливать? И кроме УНФ, ЗУП и БП других нет? я просто иногда базы смотрю разные, копаюсь ...Интересно будет ли "плюшка", чтоб все открывало.... И на будущее вопрос... Иногда беру клиентскую базу посмотреть у себя, и если поставить расширение, его потом убрать надо, если назад отдавать, загружать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое. 
> У меня платформа была новее. Бухгалтерия получилось открывается с расширением. Ранние конфигурации открывает и другие (попробовала на УТ старой). Теоретически,... если стоит другая платформа ранняя можно просто расширение поставить на конфигурацию и не переустанавливать? И кроме УНФ, ЗУП и БП других нет? я просто иногда базы смотрю разные, копаюсь ...Интересно будет ли "плюшка", чтоб все открывало.... И на будущее вопрос... Иногда беру клиентскую базу посмотреть у себя, и если поставить расширение, его потом убрать надо, если назад отдавать, загружать?


Следует понимать, что это решение временное, пока в свойствах конфигурации не повысят режим совместимости. Расширения есть для всех типовых конфигураций (УТ подходит для КА и ЕРП). Если у клиентов база нормально работает без расширения перед выгрузкой базы клиенту расширение следует удалять.

----------

Zuzya (21.12.2022)

----------

